# Word for the day  ribald



## Josiah (Feb 15, 2015)

*ribald*



[*rib*-_uh_ ld; _spelling pronunciation_ *rahy*-b_uh_ ld] 
Spell Syllables


adjective

1.vulgar or indecent in speech, language, etc.; coarsely mocking,abusive, or irreverent; scurrilous.

noun

2.a ribald person.


----------

